# YM engine/HP info



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I had promised Durwood (several months ago) that I would contribute something to this forum. Although my first love is painting and restoration....engines come in a close second.

So If you find any errors please let me know, however I have spent several months exchanging information with dealers (grey market) to produce a quick reference to identify your engine model numbers and tried to make it as accurate as possible.

BTW: The first few are John Deere with Yanmar engines. I hope by posting as an attachment you can add to the list and make it more for personal use.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info Mark. Funny, but my firefox browser couldn't open it, but my Avant browser could. Here is about the size tractor i'm looking at when i get ready to buy. Would probably want 4wd and definately a FEL on it though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3867496350&rd=1


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Durwood,

Is it possible to find out how many forum members actually own Yanmars? 

Not sure how one would go about that....but I have allot of tips, tricks and shortcuts including parts suppliers in demographic areas that are a great resource for owners and dealers.

BTW: Next time I post something, it will be in the post and not as an attachment...I'm a little PC challenged.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Hey Durwood,
> 
> Is it possible to find out how many forum members actually own Yanmars?
> ...


Sorry Mark, but i just saw this post. I'm not sure how you would know about how many are Yanmar owners. But just start putting up the info and tips anyway and hopefully you will get some feedback. Also if someone is using a search engine to find out anything on Yanmars it might bring your posts up here. 

Durwood


----------

